# Everdrive GB saves



## Hecatia (Jun 26, 2015)

Does anyone here know if there is a way reload the save to and from the sd card without having to load another ROM and then load the first ROM back? I don't really want to wear out the flash too fast on this thing.


----------



## KarlslandOtaku (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi,
I don't think there is a way to direct the save that way. But for your other question; here you go:
http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=2911.0 (Second post)


----------



## arm9_inside (Jun 29, 2015)

Assuming you have already played the game and have dumped the save to the sd card once you can go in the EDGB\save folder and select the save file then select the copy sram to file.


----------



## Hecatia (Jul 1, 2015)

Ah, Thanks guys.


----------



## KarlslandOtaku (Jul 1, 2015)

MasterLaser said:


> Ah, Thanks guys.


No problem. 
If you have any other questions just let me know.
I have one of these too for my gameboy pocket btw. It's awesome to relive my childhood with it while also trying out some of the rom hacks, translations & games that I never knew about as a kid!


----------

